# Girls Mounting Girls?



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok so its spring and my girls after a long winter are frisky, and throwing their tails up as usual. This was the behavior along with the eggs that made me finally decide they are girls. Well they have been extra noisey and hyper active this week and constantly running around the top of the cage looking down the side...but there is nothing there...squaking constantly and not letting me touch them..
and today I caught one hopping on the others back and essentially banging her! whats going on? Is this Lesbian behavior is or my girl actually a boy afterall? 

Thoroughly confused!

Your thoughts please!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you know if the bird mounting the other bird laid any eggs? Does that bird show female mating behaviour ( like the mating position)? Does that bird sing, do heart wings, or beak bang, because those are male behaviours. Do you have a picture of the birds? might be able to tell sex through a picture.

That being said cockatiels can and will mate with members of the same sex, and my female will mount my male and mate with him that way so I never rule anything out with these birds lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Same sex pairs can mate and act as pairs while never producing babies. Its the season and if they're very bonded to each other they will try it. I have two boys right now who have decided they're gonna try to make babies. They're quite noisy about it too.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, so interesting!

Well Theo...The Mounter...and Vincent the Mountee were thought to be girls after both laying eggs for a couple seasons. I never bothered to change the names.

Not sure about the beak banging or heart...not sure what that looks like.
They both tend to stick their tails up and vibrate and make a cooing sound.

They both sing, mostly the Grey.......
I have heard the yellow one wolf whistle.

the grey has the bars on the tail. They are bonded...although the yellow one who was o top is very attached to me.

I will look for some picks, but if you look under my threads I have posted pics before, and everyone said they were female.

Thanks.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I went back and looked at your pics, if they both still look like they did back in 2008 then they are both girls. Especially if your sure they both have laid eggs lol no disputing that as proof of being female!

My female is very vocal and can wolf whistle so thats not always only a male trait, but its mainly a male thing.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=58537#post58537

If they still look like this then they are both females. By the way Vincent is a gorgeous *dark* grey!


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll see if I can get some new pics on here tomorrow. I tried tonight but my computer was not cooperating! Well they went at it again and I was looking closer, hehehe...
What happening is while Vincent is bent over doing her trembling butt up in air action, Theo is jumping on her back feet first and hopping up and down on her back,
on her feet and then trying to bang her beak on Vincent's neck and nip at her neck.
and she falls off and hops back on again! Oh and the sound effects! Like Theo is riding a bucking Bronco!

Yes, Vincent is the pretty one and also the biter, afraid of hands since we got her.
She does fly to me usually landing on my head, then making her way down to my shoulder  The only time she will let me pet her is in the shower, or when she's got her but up and is shaking, then I can pet her head because she's so involved. Otherwise its a hiss and a bite. 

Theo is a puppydog and snuggler.


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

PickleBird said:


> Yes, Vincent is the pretty one and also the biter, afraid of hands since we got her.
> She does fly to me usually landing on my head, then making her way down to my shoulder  The only time she will let me pet her is in the shower, or when she's got her but up and is shaking, then I can pet her head because she's so involved. Otherwise its a hiss and a bite.


I know this is not quite what you asked, I'm not sure on sexing as we only have one and she laid eggs , but ours was PETRIFIED of hands when we got her. quite cuddly with faces but would lunge for hands. With a week and a bag of sunflower seeds (her favourite treat) she now runs at hands, head down, for cuddles. No one believed she could change so much, as she'd been with a loving neighbour for years hating hands. So she may change  

They are both gorgeous, by the way! x


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*hands*

Well we've tried bribery, and sweet talking, and singing. The best we get is she with sit on our shoulders and preen. we named her Vincent because she has all this "autistic" type behavior. She talks to herself facing the wall. Loves to do this. Runs around looking for things that arent there. Sometimes I swear shes hallucinating or talking to dead people! 

As I say she's docile when in extreme heat (hornidome), and I can pet her head. But otherwise my fingers are in danger.

Theo is far more independent, often once I put Vincent to bed, Theo will fly to me whereever I am, and want to cuddle, and get scritches. 

Yeah they are both cuties for sure.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

Pickle, you're cracking me up with your choice of words!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some birds wont ever want to be pet, they just like to sit and hang out with us, its all about their personalities. But I will say that petting her when she's acting hormonal is not a good idea as it could stimulate her to lay.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

LOLOLOL  Glad to help!


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, when I say petting her...I mean just barely touching the top of her head.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha I know what you meant, I had a hen who even if I was ONLY petting her head it would stimulate her so I had to stop. It might be a good idea to try longer sleeping times, rearranging the cage, etc, just to prevent laying.


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

When I convinced her, I used to hold the sunflower seed between my thumb and middle finger, with my index finger curled up above it. She had to go under the finger, to get the seed. I started lowering (over the course of days) the finger until it touched her head, then started moving it gently. She was torn between wanting the seed and wanted to avoid fingers!  

But I only guessed it would worked because she LOVED face cuddles, so I already knew she was cuddly


----------

